# Cherokee plow



## 88XJ_FF (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all, this is my first post. I've been lurking around her since summer. Now, what I am about to ask please do not bash, flame, or whatever. I have an 88 Cherokee that I want to put a plow on. Either the snowsport or a snowbear. I will do my driveway and a 1/4 mile gravel lane with a 100'x100' gravel lot. Which would be better? Both are priced right and weigh in about the same. Thanks and please no :realmad:  :angry:


----------



## sweetnsimple (Dec 14, 2005)

*Reasonable options*

Don't think you need to worry about anyone flaming your post for asking about the SnowBear or SnowSport when it comes to the type of plowing you've got in mind. I spent a long time looking at both before deciding that with 20 customers and the different driveways and distances involved between them -- not to mention the time crunch involved when almost all want plowed before 6:30 a.m. -- that a full-blown hydraulic system of some type was needed.

Absent all that stuff, you're probably better off going with something based on the SnowBear or SnowSport model. All other things being equal, it seems like the SnowBear would work best for you, given the quarter-mile gravel lane and gravel lot. Skid shoes are designed for rough or uneven surfaces such as gravel, and the SnowBear's deflector should help keep snow from topping the board when the going gets deep. Even though both plows can be angled to shove snow off to the side, tweaking that angle as you're pushing won't be easy minus hydraulic rams, so having the deflector available seems like a good (maybe great) idea, especially with a quarter-mile run.

Both those parts are accessories that are probably worth the extra dough, and the SnowBear has trip springs for those times when you inevitably slam into something that ain't going nowhere. If the SnowSport has anything similar, I didn't see it when examining the mounting system. It's hard to imagine what it'd be like to smack something that didn't want to move and not have anything designed to give when that happens. Ouch in the neck and in the wallet.

Lurked around same as you before finally making a post. I think it was the actual plowing of snow with a Jeep that made me realize what I now know as truth: Anybody who thinks they know all there is to know about it either doesn't have a Jeep or hasn't plowed much snow with one. Every time I crawl outta mine at the end of a run, I have more questions about what, why and how than I had before the run started. Strangely, and this might be what makes Jeep plowers different from others -- I always find myself looking forward to the next round of snow and the chance to "really nail it this time."

Ain't happened yet.


----------



## 88XJ_FF (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks. I'm leaning more towards the snowbear just beacause of the electric lift and lower. With the snosport the front hitch would also be nice for wheelin as it can be used as a recovery point.


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

88XJ_FF said:


> Thanks. I'm leaning more towards the snowbear just beacause of the electric lift and lower. With the snosport the front hitch would also be nice for wheelin as it can be used as a recovery point.


FYI - on Ebay, there's a guy selling new Snowbear Flexblade plows that plug into a 2" hitch. You might want to check him out.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NEW-...63688QQitemZ8021509097QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW

After you install, let's compare notes. My hitch (Hidden - from 1800hitchit.com ) and plow are in transit for my 92 Cherokee at the moment.


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

Today we (son and I) installed the 2" rvcr hitch on the front of the 92 XJ. 

Cake! 6 bolts (had to drill 2 1/2" holes) Hidden Hitch makes it pretty easy. Next task, assemble the plow once it arrives.


----------



## 88XJ_FF (Dec 16, 2005)

bdhunter said:


> Today we (son and I) installed the 2" rvcr hitch on the front of the 92 XJ.
> 
> Cake! 6 bolts (had to drill 2 1/2" holes) Hidden Hitch makes it pretty easy. Next task, assemble the plow once it arrives.


Post pics. Raised and lowers. Doing anything to the front springs to help sag??


----------



## Mowerpan (Jan 31, 2005)

If I were you I'd go with the snowbear. It has a electric lift, who would want to get out to lift the plow up. My votes for the snowbear. One thing that might kinda suck with the snowbear is gravel. I know with my regular duty plow, i don't run shoes, but it digs in a little and puts a little bit of a beating on the plow. But from your choices, snow bear for sure.


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

*Snowbear Flexblade front end sag*

Sorry I missed your older post re: front end sag.

With the 300 lb Flexblade, when I raise it the front droops about 1 1/2". I've done nothing to compensate, and it feels fine over the road. Once winter ends and it's decent weather to lay under and do stuff, I'll put better front shocks on.

So far I'm very happy with the purchase, and quite pleased with it's plowing ability. For pics, search the forum for Flexblade.


----------

